# HELP! Is it pos. to transfer pic FROM pc to SD?



## sam_i_am (May 13, 2007)

Is it even possible to transfer pictures from my pc to an SD memory card? My husband just bought me one of those dig. picture frames, and I want to be able to put my fave. pics on there...... I have tried everything I know how (which isn't alot, I'm not too comp. literate)  My Comp is an HPpavillion and i'm running Windows XP. My camera is a Canon SD450 digital elph. Scan disc sd card..... Um, I'm not really sure what info. ppl would need in order to be able to help me.

If anyone has any clue how to help it would be greatly appreciated. THANX!


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Yes.
Once you get the memory card connected, it should just appear as another lettered drive in your "My Computer" list of drives.

That MAY not happen if you just plug the camera into the computer (but it usually does).

It may require a card reader, which may have even come with your camera. Usually the card reader is faster to transfer the pictures between the camera's memory card and your computer anyway, in either direction.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi sam_i_am, and welcome to TSG.

If the PC does not have a built-in SD card reader, your simplest solution may be to get an external SD card reader that plugs in a USB port on the PC. Did the digital picture frame come with any software and/or documentation on the exact file type and file naming limitations?

EDIT: Hi ChuckE. I was typing while you were posting.


----------



## sam_i_am (May 13, 2007)

Thanks for the replies so far! My comp does have a built in thing to put the sd card into. When I do put it in, a little box appears that gives me options like watch pics as a slideshow, send as an email etc. Anyways, it does appear as 'g' drive on my comp. So I tried to save files to it and it saves them to the 'g' drive, but nothing shows up on my memory card?? There are two folders in the g drive misc and dcim. I have put pics in those folders as well, and nothing shows up on my memory card, still. What am I doing wrong? THANK YOU again!!!


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Did you try copying and pasting the images in dcim?


----------



## sam_i_am (May 13, 2007)

Hey again.... Still clueless!  Any new suggestions? I feel so bad, b/c my husband bought the digital frame for mommy's day, and I haven't been able to use it yet.... Has anyone ever transfered pics from their comp to an sd card before?? PLEASE HELP!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

sam_i_am said:


> Any new suggestions?


Let me repeat my question from a few days ago.



> Did the digital picture frame come with any software and/or documentation on the exact file type and file naming limitations?


If it came with documentation of some type, does it it say that the files have to be of a certain type or picture resolution? Do they have to follow any specific file naming scheme? Do they need to be in a specific file sub-directory on the SD card. Does the frame require that you use some software that came with it to put the pictures into the card in some type of proprietary file format that is understood by the frame?


----------

